# Series2 DirecTv Tivos not getting Service Data Downloads



## N-HARDY (Apr 3, 2009)

Please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong spot. But I have noticed that my Tivo has been taking a tuner two and three times in the night. As I'm looking at the system information screen there it is. The last successful service data download was back on February 3, 2014. And since then it goes out looking for the information and take the full 30 minutes to "Receiving" before the last status reads: "Finished." 

I called DirecTv yesterday. They tell me they are unaware of any problems like this. They wanted me to restart Tivo, but I had already done this in the beginning of the week as I first notice this problem. My sister has a Series2 as well. And I checked her system information. Yep, her last service data download that was successful was February 3. 

Philips
Series2
DSR708
6.4a-01-2-101

I just do not want to have a problem like my sister had May of 2013 when she lost her local channels bacause they could not pust out an update to get 6.4a-01-2-101. She had to wait 2 months before they reprogrammed the patch.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I just checked mine & the last successful download was January 25. The last successful phone call was February 23rd but I don't keep the phone line plugged in.


----------



## satpro (Jan 9, 2004)

In the last few weeks I have noticed that besides the normal 30 minute service download each night starting around 2am that it has been doing it again at 3am 4am and 5am. My system info screen also reports last successful service download Monday, Febuary 3 at 2:32 am. I am not missing any guide info and that data runs through March 18, or 10 days out. I am going to do a dial in and see if that changes anything.


----------



## N-HARDY (Apr 3, 2009)

Do me a favor nmiller855 and check if the last successful Service Data Download date was February 3. I have been getting Tivo to do the Service Connection daily call from the phone line to keep my program guide up to date. That is not my problem child. Thanks, satpro for checking your system information screen. At least it is not just me. I guess it is only the night owls are seeing this.

Does anyone know if Tivo is in the process of giving us a new software version?

My account is in good standing on autopay. I just do not want to find I have no tv because it is someone elses fault again. Look I have gotten a late notice on another account, Trugreen, and come to find out they had the credit info but their system screwed up and did not charge my credit card. They were mad at me like it was my fault. Isn't technology grand!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The phone line isn't used for anything except PPV charging. All data, including software updates, comes over the satellite.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

It will be at least Tuesday night before I'll be back at my TiVo & will try to remember to check it then.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

The last successful phone call was Monday, March 10.
The last successful data download was Saturday, January 25 at 2:32am. The last attempt wad Tuesday, March 1w at 3:30am & status says finished


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Is everything working ok? If so, then don't sweat it.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Everything on mine is working fine. I'm glad it started making phone calls again.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

I, also, had this problem with successful data downloads, none since February 3rd. Started getting "mail" on my Series2 TiVo (I have two) in the livingroom that no calls were being made for 32-days! No notices on my second Series2.

I went into "Settings" and chose a different local phone number for connection, no connection; tried another number and got a connection and it took about 30-minutes to get a successful data download. No changes were made to my TiVo that I know of...

Weird since I still have these extremely bad memories of that November, 2012, restarts of older TiVo every 30-minutes. That was a nightmare.


----------



## DrSmith (Jan 1, 2009)

Same experience here. Series2 without a successful call for 2+ weeks, changed the dial-in number and everything seems fine again.

I wonder if changes to basic TelCo services could be a factor? More and more back-haul lines becoming cell and/or VOIP based? Only the modems will notice! And only old Series2's still need modems in our new WiFi world.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I thought the service data downloads came from the satellite. I know early this morning I was getting a download but the status still shows last successful as Saturday January 25, last attempt Monday March 17 & last status as finished.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

They do. The phone isn't used for anything nowadays except initial activation and reporting (to DirecTV) PPV purchases. But the software still complains if it hasn't made a call in 30 days.


----------



## bobofoosh (May 23, 2001)

stevel said:


> They do. The phone isn't used for anything nowadays except initial activation and reporting (to DirecTV) PPV purchases. But the software still complains if it hasn't made a call in 30 days.


I am now out of guide data on My S2 and it won't download any more. I have no phone line in my house and have never worried since it doesn't do anything and have fakecall installed to get ride of the 30 day reminder.

So am I out of luck without finding a landline somewhere? I can't get new local numbers to call without a line and it seems like I might need one no. I'm not getting a landline for my one old S2 in the basement.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Phone line won't help you. Your problem is elsewhere.


----------



## bobofoosh (May 23, 2001)

stevel said:


> Phone line won't help you. Your problem is elsewhere.


This directivo has been running for years and years with this setup with no issues. On satellite test I still have a signal and no issues at all with my other newer HD Directv boxes.

I don't watch live TV on it really, but it recorded multiple shows as recently as 4/5. But now it is at 0% acquiring satellite data and no Live TV/guide. I thought it was like these other issues, no real service data download without a phone number change...or something. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

My phone call went through this morning & the latest service download was April 6 with a status of completed


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Sure, but the service download is not related to the guide data.


----------



## bobofoosh (May 23, 2001)

stevel said:


> Sure, but the service download is not related to the guide data.


Fair enough, well unless anyone has a brilliant idea it seems that it's finally time to bite the bullet and replace the unit.


----------

